# Chinos construirán cinco mil viviendas en Lima norte



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

El ministro de Vivienda, Carlos Bruce, informó que continúa el interés por la construcción de viviendas en el país. Prueba de ello, agregó, es el contrato de asociación que han hecho una empresa china y una peruana para construir cinco mil viviendas en el complejo habitacional El Doral de Carabayllo. 
Se trata de la firma China Construction, que se comprometió con la peruana Torreblanca para levantar viviendas en el marco del programa Techo Propio. “Para empezar construirá cinco mil viviendas, que es la mitad de lo que ha conseguido hasta la fecha este programa social en los últimos dos años”, agregó el ministro. 

Mivivienda 
Bruce se refirió también al proyecto de reconvertir el fondo Mivivienda, señalando que el propósito es hacerlo eminentemente técnico en el futuro para que ningún ministro lo use con fines políticos. “El fondo tiene un paquete de hipotecas saludables, de poca morosidad. Lo que se quiere es captar plata del ahorrista institucional o inversionista para seguir prestando”, comentó.

MAS DATOS
Una segunda empresa china está buscando planes de construcción para invertir. Esta firma prefiere conseguir proyectos para luego asociarse con cada uno de los promotores. El ministro de Vivienda, Carlos Bruce, informó que continúa el interés por la construcción de viviendas en el país. Prueba de ello, agregó, es el contrato de asociación que han hecho una empresa china y una peruana para construir cinco mil viviendas en el complejo habitacional El Doral de Carabayllo. 
Se trata de la firma China Construction, que se comprometió con la peruana Torreblanca para levantar viviendas en el marco del programa Techo Propio. “Para empezar construirá cinco mil viviendas, que es la mitad de lo que ha conseguido hasta la fecha este programa social en los últimos dos años”, agregó el ministro. 

Mivivienda 
Bruce se refirió también al proyecto de reconvertir el fondo Mivivienda, señalando que el propósito es hacerlo eminentemente técnico en el futuro para que ningún ministro lo use con fines políticos. “El fondo tiene un paquete de hipotecas saludables, de poca morosidad. Lo que se quiere es captar plata del ahorrista institucional o inversionista para seguir prestando”, comentó.

MAS DATOS
Una segunda empresa china está buscando planes de construcción para invertir. Esta firma prefiere conseguir proyectos para luego asociarse con cada uno de los promotores. El ministro de Vivienda, Carlos Bruce, informó que continúa el interés por la construcción de viviendas en el país. Prueba de ello, agregó, es el contrato de asociación que han hecho una empresa china y una peruana para construir cinco mil viviendas en el complejo habitacional El Doral de Carabayllo. 
Se trata de la firma China Construction, que se comprometió con la peruana Torreblanca para levantar viviendas en el marco del programa Techo Propio. “Para empezar construirá cinco mil viviendas, que es la mitad de lo que ha conseguido hasta la fecha este programa social en los últimos dos años”, agregó el ministro. 

Mivivienda 
Bruce se refirió también al proyecto de reconvertir el fondo Mivivienda, señalando que el propósito es hacerlo eminentemente técnico en el futuro para que ningún ministro lo use con fines políticos. “El fondo tiene un paquete de hipotecas saludables, de poca morosidad. Lo que se quiere es captar plata del ahorrista institucional o inversionista para seguir prestando”, comentó.

MAS DATOS
Una segunda empresa china está buscando planes de construcción para invertir. Esta firma prefiere conseguir proyectos para luego asociarse con cada uno de los promotores. 


Pd:espero q no sea noticia repetida


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow...no, para nada, no es repetida! Que bacan, los chinos son bienvenidos en el Peru!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

q bueno pensè q ya la habìan puesto, se ve q la calidad de vida en *lima norte* va a mejorar mucho con este proyecto :cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno si va a mejorar, actualmente la gente tiene sus casas a medio construir, y muchos de ellos no cuentan con los servicios basicos, con estos programas la gente adquiere una vivienda totalmente acabada y con todos los servicios, bien por el cono norte...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, estos chinos si saben invertir, siempre estudian bien donde haran sus proyectos !!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

que baca´n alfin los chinos construirán algo que no sea chifa!
Que bueno que con esto se mejoren las condiciones de vida de las personas de por allá


----------

